# PACU vs. PIRANHA



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Okay, I live in a state where its illegal to keep Piranha, (I call them highly agressive Pacu's at the pet store, lol) how come Pacu's have longer, more colorful fins?? Is it because I am getting black market P's, or becauseThats just how the pacu's are??

also what are the odds of someone catching me with them??? and if I get caught what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> Okay, I live in a state where its illegal to keep Piranha, (I call them highly agressive Pacu's at the pet store, lol) how come Pacu's have longer, more colorful fins?? Is it because I am getting black market P's, or becauseThats just how the pacu's are??
> 
> also what are the odds of someone catching me with them??? and if I get caught what is the worst that can happen?


If you get caught they kill the fish and you get a fine, but unless you broadcast to the local police that you own them i would say your chances of getting busted are slim to none.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> Okay, I live in a state where its illegal to keep Piranha, (I call them highly agressive Pacu's at the pet store, lol) how come Pacu's have longer, more colorful fins?? Is it because I am getting black market P's, or becauseThats just how the pacu's are??
> 
> also what are the odds of someone catching me with them??? and if I get caught what is the worst that can happen?


I don't know what you are talking about but as far as I know, Pacu defense is to mimic RBL Piranhas. So RBL should have better color then Pacus. Maybe it has something to do with the diet, light level, or stress your RBL are going through.

Your chances of getting cought are very low but if you do get cought, expect a hefty fine.

Hater


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

What State are you in? and do you enjoy jail time? How about a hefty fine? Answer those questions and you will likely get a more suitable reply.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i guess this picture anwers my question about the pacu's, but it would still be cool to know why this is the way it is....i wish i had the head of a p, but the body of a pacu, can you interbreed them?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> What State are you in? and do you enjoy jail time? How about a hefty fine? Answer those questions and you will likely get a more suitable reply.


Thanks Frank for the advice, but I'm gonna take my chances... Afterall the pet store (listed on this web site, under the state of NEW YORK for places that sell P's) told me they were Pacu's... thats my story and I'm sticking to it...

anyway, while your here, is there a place i can read about the evolution of pacu's and piranha???

edit: How funny would that be if I was in "the yard" with all of the murderers and drug dealers, taking about "I should have listened to Frank!!!", "I'm sticking to cichlids when I get out!!!!"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Read: http://opefe.com/pacu.html


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Read: http://opefe.com/pacu.html


I read that, and I guess I'm a little ADD or something because I still don't know why the Red Bellied Pacu looks nicer in coloration as the Red Piranha


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Why even reference that they are "aggressive pacus", and just call them Cichlids to the LFS? Just an FYI, I know for a fact that some LFS openers are required to report claims of illegal fish. So keep that in mind when talking aloud in a pet store about what you have in your tank.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

good point, I'm moving back to New Jersey soon anyway, hopefully the State isn't pushing to outlaw them, like Frank said was going on in Oregon, I don't want to have to break out the frying pan, lol


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

> edit: How funny would that be if I was in "the yard" with all of the murderers and drug dealers, taking about "I should have listened to Frank!!!", "I'm sticking to cichlids when I get out!!!!"


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Agressive PACU!!! Awww sounds dangerous man. Watch your guppies.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

hastatus said:


> What State are you in? and do you enjoy jail time? How about a hefty fine? Answer those questions and you will likely get a more suitable reply.


wow you can get jail time for ownin a stupid little fish,i dont understand why people worry its just a fish people there arent undercover cops watching your house...lol watch out im calling the fbi on you







think about it how in hell are they going to find out its imposible,,,im not hatn on anybody or makin fun its just the only thing you shouldnt do is get drunk and start yelling down the street where you live and that you have piranhas.and the only risk you put is asking this on a forum and the chances are slim on cops ivestagating this forum....oh man ,i can go for hours about this topic


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

i can see it now you screaming in the back seat of the cop car''THEY TOLD ME THEY WERE AGGRESIVE PACUS, NOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

FohDatAss said:


> What State are you in? and do you enjoy jail time? How about a hefty fine? Answer those questions and you will likely get a more suitable reply.


Thanks Frank for the advice, but I'm gonna take my chances... Afterall the pet store (listed on this web site, under the state of NEW YORK for places that sell P's) told me they were Pacu's... thats my story and I'm sticking to it...

anyway, while your here, is there a place i can read about the evolution of pacu's and piranha???

edit: How funny would that be if I was in "the yard" with all of the murderers and drug dealers, taking about "I should have listened to Frank!!!", "I'm sticking to cichlids when I get out!!!!"
[/quote]
ya know i can confiscate those under the juristiction of Wildlife bureau


----------



## badman (Oct 29, 2006)

bud......weiser said:


> i can see it now you screaming in the back seat of the cop car''THEY TOLD ME THEY WERE AGGRESIVE PACUS, NOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

bud......weiser said:


> i can see it now you screaming in the back seat of the cop car''THEY TOLD ME THEY WERE AGGRESIVE PACUS, NOOOOO!!!!"


Yeah LMFAO







Hes all "dont confiscate my fish, its a pacu! its a Pahahah-cew"


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Good idea~ Dont advertise the illegality of u fish online!!!


----------

